# Help...is my Rose of Sharon Dying



## Ozrkgirlie (Sep 15, 2013)

I have recently taken over my moms property. This year the Rose of Sharon did something I have never seen it do before. It looks as though 1/2 of it has died or is in the process of it. This started a couple of months ago. I thought I would wait and see if maybe it just needed water since we had a dryer summer. I am a complete novice with gardening stuff and tend to not be able to keep my own plants going. However there are a few like this Rose of Sharon and a few over grown lilacs and some very scraggly forsynthias ...which I will ask about another time...that I want to save. All of which are at least 15 years old if not older....Any help would be most appreciated. I have a picture but for some reason it isnt loading ...but I do have it if someone would like me to send one

Thank You


----------



## Raintree (Sep 16, 2013)

News Flash; Nothing gets out alive! :msp_biggrin:

To be more helpful need some good pics & more info.


----------



## Ozrkgirlie (Oct 3, 2013)

Here is the one I took when I posted this


----------



## Raintree (Oct 5, 2013)

Look up Phytophthora in Rose of Sharon, it may be a match.


----------

